# DAT files unable to watch on w media player and VLC too, ?



## mkmkmk (Apr 1, 2006)

hi

one freind have given me one hindi movie and when i tried to watch movie i m unable to see ,,,and then i tried to watch with VLC i m unable too,,,,,,,

its big file of 700 mb,,,,,now what should i do,,,,,,

shall i convert in other form avi or mpeg if yes then how to convert?
which software should i use ?

manoj


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 1, 2006)

Use VCDGear to convert the file to MPEG.
Be sure to check the 'fix MPEG errors' option.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 1, 2006)

Check first if its really playable or not .. Open it with GSpot and check what codec was used to encode it .. 

VLC can play all files ... if it VLC cant play it then I dont think it will work .. Anyways .. try it ..


----------



## mkmkmk (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanka digital brat for perfect link,,,,,,,

ya with vlc i cannt see any pictures and sound is on and off and with w media player ,,,,no sound and no pictures,,,,,,,
ya i will it wasnt me, but how to find which codec is required for this file

regards

manoj


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2006)

hmm two posts in Q&A link


----------



## mkmkmk (Apr 2, 2006)

sorry for that,,,,after once hitting submit,,browser window freezed,,,so restarted pc and posted again same post,,,,,,,,,

and at last i saw i have posted twice,,,,,

any way thanks for suggestions ,,,,,,

manoj


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

*hi*

install kazaa lite codec,plz don't forget to check da cyberlink decoder in da installation menu.


----------

